# Just how quick is your D?



## Flyingman (Sep 13, 2009)

Every so often I find myself trying to keep up or just acting like a stupid teenager whipping in and out of traffic. The D will do it to you for sure.

Yesterday morning during commute South on I-75 there was a punk kid in a Fire Engine Red Mazda RX7 or 8 with the rotary engine. He had custom exhaust and a silly doll hanging from his rear end. Anyway, he wanted to ride my tail so I gave him a taste of what the D could do. We were zipping through fairly open traffic that was moving along near 70-80mph with occassional bursts to 100mph.

I was leading the way when I spotted a motorcycle policeman commuting to work (I see him frequently) so we of course ended up having to stay behind the cop doing about 70mph for another 5 miles.

Anyway the kid gave me a thumbs up as he bailed off the freeway exit.:thumbup:

Then this evening heading home late, traffic was fairly light and I was moving along at a brisk clip, working my way through open traffic, when I spotted an Audi R8? working his way up behind me. I knew he would be able to blow my doors off but I speed up and made him chase me, with a constant look out for any authorities lying in wait. Now that is a sweet looking production sports car.:thumbup:

Anyway we went back and forth as he teased me and I took advantage of my better knowledge of the local traffic patterns. We hit a nice open section where we reached about 120mph then he quickly backed down. I assume with a car like that he most likely has a track record with enforcement (assume he can afford it as well).:bigpimp:

Anyhow, I realized I had picked up my wife's dog at the vet and he was in the back seat the entire time, not making a sound!

Think the D is quick? Just ask him!:rofl:

View attachment dog back seat.pdf


----------



## Capt_Amazing (Apr 29, 2011)

Flyingman said:


> Every so often I find myself trying to keep up or just acting like a stupid teenager whipping in and out of traffic. The D will do it to you for sure.
> 
> Yesterday morning during commute South on I-75 there was a punk kid in a Fire Engine Red Mazda RX7 or 8 with the rotary engine. He had custom exhaust and a silly doll hanging from his rear end. Anyway, he wanted to ride my tail so I gave him a taste of what the D could do. We were zipping through fairly open traffic that was moving along near 70-80mph with occassional bursts to 100mph.
> 
> ...


lol....great pic!


----------



## AZ335D (Aug 19, 2010)

I have a second house up in the mountains of northeastern AZ, and go up there almost every weekend. Last weekend I took the D up for the weekend. I am always careful of the authoritiesl and have seen AZ highway patrol cars along my route many times, but never in one very twisty section of the road. So, I was driving in a relaxed manner just 5 over the speed limit, and then hit the twisty section. The transmission selector goes over into Sport mode and the go pedal goes down. A young man in a Camaro SS was coming up behind me in the straight section right as we were entering the twisty section I took off and lost him. Then as soon as I get out of the twisty section, I go back to just over the speed limit. 

After a few minutes, he came flying up behind me, slowed down to match my speed as he passed, looked over and gave me a big grin and a thumbs up. 

This section has 6-7% climbing grades and lots of turns. At one point, I looked down in mid sweeper and was doing over 90. On the straight sections, I would bump the speed to over 100. 

Is the D quick? You bet it is.


----------



## Talstar (Jun 11, 2011)

I know my D is as fast as my Grand National was stock. Welcome to the dark side should be our motto.


----------



## AutoUnion (Apr 11, 2005)

The RX8 is the only car on the market with 4 cylinder performance with Lamborghini V12 gas mileage and 2k-3k mile oil changes. such a pointless car


----------



## Never Enuff (Jul 3, 2011)

That is a funny picture!

These cars are fast on the open road, no doubt at all. 

I never ran my last car (a reasonably modded 2010 AWD Turbo Mitsubishi Lancer) in a 1/4 mile, but I did have a performance timer and it would do 0-60 in 4.1 seconds, 0-60' in 1.7 seconds. FYI, based on other's 1/4 mile performance times and dyno HP, with my dyno proven wheel HP, etc, I always pretty well knew that would put my car easily in the mid to low 12 second quarter mile ETAs, which is pretty darn quick by almost anyone's daily driver standards.

And while honestly in a 0-60 MPH contest, with AWD and limited slip, that car would easily drive right by our BMWs (and it actually did drive right by a few other beemers ) on the open road I think the TQ of the 335d would make it at best a toss up :dunno:, and perhaps even give the advantage the the 335d.

I love everything about this car, and while it serves that inner child very well when needed, I love that I am no longer expecting every guy with a Honda civic and a cheap catback exhaust will pull up along side and try to get me to run! :thumbup:


----------



## TeddyBGame (Nov 17, 2010)

Talstar said:


> I know my D is as fast as my Grand National was stock. Welcome to the dark side should be our motto.


+1. Love the pun (dark, soot etc) too!


----------



## KarlB (Nov 21, 2004)

was headed down in houston the other day on I-45 in moderate (for Houston) traffic. passed an Audi TT who then promtly gunned it and past me back in traffic.
I decided he would make great bear bait to enhance my v-1 for this very fast run down to St Lukes, my father was on the table for emergency heart surgery, (is fine now) he was having some tests done and went into resp. distress so they prepped and took him in right then)
I followed that TT most of the way to downtown houston at very elevated speeds and could hear him down shifting and hitting the gaps hard to try and pull away.
under hard acelleration over the 20-30 miles I followed him he was unable to ever gain any distance on me and I could close from behind at will. the D has fantastic pulling power when at highway speeds


----------



## Pasa-d (May 7, 2011)

TeddyBGame said:


> +1. Love the pun (dark, soot etc) too!


With all the references to soot, I was expecting to have clean the tail pipes pretty often. Now it's only been a month and 1500 miles but my tailpipes look as clean on the inside as the day the car was built. I'm certainly not babying the car but did stay off full throttle as much as I could during the first 1200 miles.

This car has such clean exhaust you can't even smell it running inside the garage.


----------



## grigia (Oct 18, 2007)

My brother has an 2008 S550. We ran our cars up to the speed limiters. He could not pass or pull away from me. He was totally shocked that my D was as fast as it is! I love this car!


----------



## mujjuman (Feb 2, 2009)

grigia said:


> My brother has an 2008 S550. We ran our cars up to the speed limiters. He could not pass or pull away from me. He was totally shocked that my D was as fast as it is! I love this car!


That's awesome!!!


----------



## AutoUnion (Apr 11, 2005)

grigia said:


> My brother has an 2008 S550. We ran our cars up to the speed limiters. He could not pass or pull away from me. He was totally shocked that my D was as fast as it is! I love this car!


:thumbup:


----------



## HIREN (Jul 14, 2006)

Yesterday there was a new Ford F150 Ecoboost next to me at a light, he was spinning the rear tires a little waiting at the light I guess informing me that he wants to run. I thought I would just blow this thing away, but it was closer than I had expected. I took off normally I could tell he floored it by 20mph so I followed and barely had 2 car lengths on him by 80mph when I let off. I had 3 ppl in the car, he had 2. I had the JBD in at 60% I think. I'm guessing the truck must have been chipped!


----------



## joeincs (Sep 15, 2009)

I had just turned up my JBD to 100% last Saturday morning when I had a little run. Coming back from the Wellington Mall (with wife) driving south on 441 I pulled up to a stoplight next to a Porsche Cayman. This road is completley flat, 4 lanes and not very heavily traveled. So the light changes and I take of fast and see that he is as well. I punch it and take it up to 70, the wife was very upset. He could only get about a car length ahead of me. So he keeps buzzing away but gets caught at the next light. This time we are both ready and wife is yelling at me already. I took it up to 100MPH and he could only get about 1.5 car lengths ahead of me. I felt pretty good even thought he was faster I was right along with him the entire way. Much fun!


----------



## hotrod2448 (Jun 2, 2007)

Pasa-d said:


> With all the references to soot, I was expecting to have clean the tail pipes pretty often. Now it's only been a month and 1500 miles but my tailpipes look as clean on the inside as the day the car was built. I'm certainly not babying the car but did stay off full throttle as much as I could during the first 1200 miles.


I've noticed this as well. I'm at 1000 miles and the inside of the tail pipes are still clean as they were new. Every other car I've owned sooted up before it's first wash.


----------



## dunderhi (Dec 10, 2006)

hotrod2448 said:


> I've noticed this as well. I'm at 1000 miles and the inside of the tail pipes are still clean as they were new. Every other car I've owned sooted up before it's first wash.


You may have wait a long time before they soot-up.


----------



## TDIwyse (Sep 17, 2010)

joeincs said:


> This time we are both ready and wife is yelling at me already.


My favorite part of this thread


----------



## grapes87 (Feb 22, 2011)

TDIwyse said:


> My favorite part of this thread


Mine too. I can totally picture it in my head. Heck, I get it sometimes when I accelerate quickly from a toll plaza up to interstate speeds (not even over!)


----------



## BMW Power (Jul 25, 2007)

grapes87 said:


> Mine too. I can totally picture it in my head. Heck, I get it sometimes when I accelerate quickly from a toll plaza up to interstate speeds (not even over!)


I guess I am lucky, my wife was falling asleep at 120mph on the autobahn.


----------



## KarlB (Nov 21, 2004)

my wife has been up to 160+ mph on the back of my bikes before, she has never ever asked me to slow down!! she is a keeper!!!!!!!!!!


----------

